# Brining a Pork Loin



## adamsrib (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm a newbie to smoking meats, but thoroughly enjoying what I've done so far.  I'm going to smoke a 10# Pork Loin for about 15 people this weekend and have Jeff's recipes.  Would it be advantageous to brine it or not.   I'm still a little scared of getting stuff too salty. I've done a few turkey breasts (brined) that have been great.  Suggestions truly appreciated!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2012)

If you stick to 1/3 to 1/2C Morton Kosher Salt per gallon of water you will be fine. Also you can slice a piece off and fry it if too salty give the meat an hour or two fresh water soak. Leave the Salt out of Jeff's Rub if you Brine the salt will already be in the meat. Here is a Brine you may like and my Apple Pork Topper...JJ

Pork Brine

2-12oz.Cans Apple Juice Concentrate

1C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Molasses

1/4C Mustard

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Pickling Spice (optional)

1T Sage, rubbed

1Gal Water

Apple Pork Topper

3C Apple Sauce

3T Dijon Mustard

3T Brown Sugar

2T Apple cider Vingar

1tsp Rubbed Sage

1/2tsp Black Pepper

1/2tsp Salt

1/8tsp Cinnamon

Optional: 2-3 Apples, peeled, diced and sauteed until golden brown and tender in 2T Butter.

Place all in a pot and simmer on low until thickened as desired. Adjust sweet/salt to taste. Spoon over Pork Roast, during last 30-60 minutes of Cook time and/or over the pork at the table.


----------



## adamsrib (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the help.  I ended up doing a 4 hr. brine, then a mustard coating followed with Jeff's Rub.  A 3 hrs (apple wood) smoke to 145-150ish temperature was perfect.  Meat was moist and quite tender (for pork loin).  Smoke flavor was right on.  AND, the Apple Topper recipe was perfect!  Many compliments from the 16 guests.  I was really sweatin' this meal because they were all good cooks.  Again, thanks much!


----------



## jerevil (Jul 5, 2014)

That brine sounds great. Will be doing a pork loin tomorrow. May give this a go.


----------



## woodman3 (Jul 6, 2014)

As for your worries about being salty.   Just don't inject it if you brine it.   Been there done that.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 21, 2014)

I think I am trying this for a New Year's thing. What's the best way to reheat a whole loin?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 1, 2015)

I used a modified version of Chef J's brine. Smoked the loin to 138F, cooled it, then froze it. Reheated in the oven , uncovered at 350F to 145F IT. Came out very juicy. Everyone asked me where I buy my meat...when they make loins it comes out dry.












IMG_20150101_020246.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 1, 2015





The only thing I would change...would go heavier on the rub (was a mix of herbs, salt and pepper).


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 19, 2015)

Would two loins (about 20lbs in total) stay warm (safe) for 6 hours wrapped in blankets in a cooler?


----------



## woodman3 (Jan 21, 2015)

No.  It would drop to danger zone of 40 to 140°. Go to google and search food danger zone.    Wiki has good info on this.


----------



## jue03 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi there, I would like to try this on my 4.7 pound boneless porc loin, how long do I leave it in the brine for?
Thanks all! [emoji]9786[/emoji]


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 25, 2015)

Could you please provide the desired Smoker Temp and notional time/pound.  I intende to pull it off the smoker around 140 Deg and wrap in foil for for ~15-20 min.


----------

